
Werner’s Nomenclature of Colours - mrzool
https://www.c82.net/werner/
======
tveita
The descriptions are nice but unfortunately the sRGB gamut won't do a book
like this justice.

Hopefully monitors will improve - I'm sure if you got used to a full gamut
screen, it would be as hard to go back as it is to go back to a 640x480
resolution screen today. Maybe people will make retro sRGB games! ;)

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cie_Chart_with_sRGB_...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cie_Chart_with_sRGB_gamut_by_spigget.png)

------
jimhefferon
This is beautiful. Thanks for posting.

Can I ask a question? I'm not sure I have the words to ask it, but my best
attempt is: inside the colors it is speckled; what are the speckles?

For instance, #36 is described as a mix of Berlin Blue and Carmine Red. But if
I look closely, that I can see, none of the speckles are reddish. Are they
greys?

Obviously I'm looking to reproduce for my own stuff. I'd be glad for any
pointers.

~~~
rougeux
Thank you. Creator here. The speckles you see are from the scans of the
original swatches and them aging over time.

~~~
jimhefferon
Thanks. I find they give a character and complexity that adds to the visual
interest.

Could I get a very high-res picture of one or two chips? I'd like a better
idea of what I am admiring.

~~~
sp332
The original item at archive.org was scanned at 300 DPI and doesn't seem to
have high-rez samples.
[https://archive.org/details/gri_c00033125012743312](https://archive.org/details/gri_c00033125012743312)

Edit: I downloaded the whole item using this torrent
[https://archive.org/download/gri_c00033125012743312/gri_c000...](https://archive.org/download/gri_c00033125012743312/gri_c00033125012743312_archive.torrent)
and the original TIFF images do look better than the JPEGs in the book
browser. [https://i.imgur.com/LOMiXUU.png](https://i.imgur.com/LOMiXUU.png)

~~~
jimhefferon
Thanks; I'll have a look.

------
pjc50
The animal (mostly bird)/vegetable/mineral life references are brilliant, and
I wonder how familiar they are to the readers of today.

